# Creative Grooming



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

So creative grooming is somewhat controversial but I think it is a whole lot of fun. I used to have a poodle that I dyed a few colors with sugar free koolaid for fun (trust me, the dogs love the attention!)

I learned of a couple that does some crazy grooming locally that had a pretty wild video. Some of them are just downright ridiculous but they make me smile!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ3j6TAOdjo


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow..... I don't even know what to say about that. Yes.... very ridiculous is right. The Poodles didn't look to thrilled about either...poor dogs.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Nah..see the poodles just see it as another bath and blowdry, they have no idea that they're different colors. And then they get LOTS of attention everywhere they go which most poodles love.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what an awesome video - I guess poodle hair can be done up anyway you like it - the dogs are awesome - how they pose and sit - not my cup of tea but very interesting!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the video! very entertaining!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya, Im sure they get attention. 

I personally don't think that it does much for the breed. I think that is over the top and gives the impression of Poodles being a joke. If I didn't know anything about Poodles other then the usual Fu fu stuff and I saw a Poodle looking like that..... I would think even less of the breed. 

I know that is a bad thing to say and I realize Poodles are more then a fashion statement but most of society doesn't. Coloring a dogs hair to look un-natural like that is not neccessary in my opinion. 

Its the same thing with Pits. People walk Pits around with huge chains on there necks giving a bad impression. Even though I know they are loving, caring dogs, it still gives a bad impression to society.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I do have to say that yes its very artistic to create a look like that. I may not care for it but the people that created the designs have some talent.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I don't agree with it either and would never do it myself but I do agree its very artistic. I get Groomer to Groomer magazine and they do a lot of creative grooming, some of it is really nice but after seeing the toenails on one of the dogs they declared the winner I don't care for it.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think that it is my job to campaign to make people like poodles more. I enjoy the breed and so do many others. Most people discount my dog based on its haircut (continental) 

If coloring a dog makes people think less of the poodle, well then they're dumb and I don't care what they think about poodles. If they want to think less of ME or something like that, then that I can understand. But if they somehow feel that it changes the dog underneath? Well then they aren't people that I care about.

My dogs want nothing more than the attention of other people and children. People will often ignore poodles...kids too. Nobody ignores a multicolored dog and they think that it is friendly and approachable. 

This can be done (and IS done) to any breed, not just poodles. I'm okay with people saying that they wouldn't do it to their dog for whatever reason. But it makes me angry when people put it down without understanding it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I liked the video - I agree - I wouldn't do it - it would be too hard - but the people who do are very artistic and obviously they are also photographers and this is their living.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My grans love my poodles - they love to play and they are gentle and smart (except Teddy lol) He plays but he isn't too smart. hee hee - but they love him too. When I take a walk in Catskill with my two standards people stop me to say what beautiful dogs they are.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, no telling how long it takes to do some of that!

Very artistic and unique, the video was also entertaining to 
see the different styles given to the dogs.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Kela,

Why in the world would you get angry about ME not having a positive approach about those ridiculous creations???? You just got done saying you can care less about what people think but you are angry about what my thoughts are. Why do I need to understand people dyeing Poodle/dogs and giving them odd cuts and photographing them. It's nothing but a way for them to make money and maybe a hobbie ???? Kela if you aren't in the business for that why do you care that I "understand it"? 

If you want to walk around your dogs with colored hair a weird designs then by all mean's please do so. 

About the campaigning comment..... if you want to become a breeder / owner handler .... usually thats what we all do. Your constantly representing the breed. Of course you can be one of those that just show's up to a show and runs out after, but it wont get too far.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Talk about crazy 

I'd never have the patience to do something like that but some look pretty nifty.

Myself, I don't care either way if someone styles their animal one way or another. Like it was said by someone else the animal really doesn't care they would be happy with any hair cut  It's like people `looks` everyone has a style, and over hte past years many have been putting their style into their animals, cars, etc... no problem wtih that as long as it hurts no one, right


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I do have to say that yes its very artistic to create a look like that. I may not care for it but the people that created the designs have some talent.


You know Kela, I did also write this right after I posted my opinion earlier. Was what I said really that bad?


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> You know Kela, I did also write this right after I posted my opinion earlier. Was what I said really that bad?


What you said right there is fine. You implied that the dogs were somehow worse off as a result of this by saying they were "poor dogs." You also stated how people doing this were doing poodles in general a disservice. Both of those statements are completely absurd. 

These people are photographers and hairdressers. Creative grooming in general is not done for a profit. MOST creative groomers are styling their own dogs or entering them into competitions. Creative grooming is no different from regular grooming. You clip your poodle with bell bottoms because you like them. These people clip them into different shapes and colors because they like those things. 

As a show dog handler or breeder, I am not advertising the breed. I am not selling the dog. I would be breeding to improve the breed. How I style their hair has nothing to do with any of that. It doesn't harm it and it doesn't help it. I had a pink poodle for many years. She was happy, healthy, and got more attention and love as a pink poodle than she ever did as a white one. Implying that I somehow was doing this dog or poodles in general a disservice, is something I just can't tolerate.

If you don't want your dog creatively styled, that is perfectly fine. Just don't talk down about those that do.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Kela,

You can take my opinion anyway you like .... I never mentioned it being a "disservice" for one. What I did say that it makes Poodles look like a joke and thats what I think. 

Its also funny that you would mention that creative grooming is not done for profit but then you suggested on the Dyeing thread earlier for someone to make profit off it. Sounds to me like your contridicting yourself. 

Sorry Kela, but it looks like you will just have to tolerate my opinion just as I will yours. When you posted the thread you never mentioned thats what you do or have done to your dogs. I only said that I didn't care for it (at all in other words) and made a "poor dogs" statement and then you couldn't handle yourself.

I didn't say that I thought your dumb for doing that or would I have ever put you down if you said (look at my dogs and they were dyed) You posted a video off YOU TUBE that someone else published.

Oh and for you breeding to improve the breed, how do you think that works?? You are showing your dog because you believe it's good breeding stock. So ...when you breed and have a litter don't you advertise the litter??? Your representing the breed at that point.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for keeping it clean and clearly stating your opinions....p o l i c e.... back in hiding


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Mr Police .... 

To Kela,

I really don't care to argue back and forth. We both have opinions and beliefs and that's what makes us indivual. If you like creative grooming then more power to you. 

When you open a thread like Creative Grooming, it opens the doors for a lot of conversation. After reading your thread, YOU even wrote this can be controversial. You shouldn't have taken it personal as I never directed anything towards you in my 1st reply in the first place. 

Again, Im not here to argue so what ever hard feeling's you got from my 1st reply was not intentional. Thats my opinion and it is what it is.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Then comparing poodles to pit bulls was your first mistake if you didn't come here to argue. 

Not liking creative grooming is one thing. But I will educate the uninformed who think that its somehow hurting the dog.

And no, I'm not here to advertise the breed. If in the future I sell a poodle, it will be to someone who wants a poodle. I am not trying to convince people to buy poodles over other dogs.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Kela,

It's just one thing after another with you. 

Once you actually decide what is really pissing you off about me then come to me about it. Now you are making comments about me comparing Pits to Poodles. Guess what Kela ..... if you would READ WHAT I WROTE CAREFULLY you would realize that I was making a statement about the mishaps (sp) of society. NOT COMPARING THE ACTUAL BREEDS! 

I never said it was hurting the dogs either. My comment "poor dogs" meant nothing else then me thinking how ridiculous they look as dogs. Im not sure what you are read from my comments but you seem to be twisting everything I say and getting your panties all bunched up!

Its becoming a little more evident that you really have a issue with me. Im seriously done being trying to be civil to you. Take your creative grooming arguements to someone who cares. 

I already know what it is and that it doesn't hurt the dog. It just look's ridiculous to me and I don't like the impression it gives!!!!! Do you understand what Im saying now???


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I just had to say I love that song that plays with the video though!


----------

